# Word for the day tummler



## Josiah (May 13, 2015)

*tummler*

PRONUNCIATION:
(TOOM-luhr) 



MEANING:
_noun_:
1. A comedian, social director, or entertainer who encourages an audience or guests to participate in entertainment activities.
2. One who incites others to action.
3. A lively, mischievous man.

I was aware this profession existed, but never knew it had a name.


----------



## Warrigal (May 13, 2015)

Nah... You made that one up.
Never heard it before.


----------



## Josiah (May 13, 2015)

DW you just need a supper extroverted slightly sleazy tummler to get your life cranked up a notch


----------



## Warrigal (May 13, 2015)

I sure do :lofl:


----------

